# log legs, pics and questions inside.



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

so i posted awhile back about using small logs for table legs.

description of the pics in order hopefully.

the first is all the logs cut somewhat to length and i used a drawknife on them before i cut to remove the bark. thinking of using a wirecrush wheel or a flat disc very lightly to clean em up better?

next 2 pics are a expernent i did with some scraps for an apron for the table top. question is if i use thicker wood for the apron and plug all the screw holes with plugs (dowels cut off flush adter inserting in hole) do yall rekon it will look presentable? t

third picture is the inside of the corner. going to put a gussed in there so the log is sandwiched b/w the gussed and the corner and run a 2.5 inch lag screw in to really tie it all together. thats a given, definately gonna happen. 

bear in mind that i have no log working tools other than a csm so i cant do all the nice stuff that i wanna do. if it doesnt look good, my brother has a fireplace:thumbsup:

the logs were left out for almost a year so they are hopefully dry. i am leaving them infront of a fan in a closed up shop that sits in the sun and has an asphalt shingle roof so it gets quite toasty inside with the door shut. they will be dry by the time i come back from my 2 day vaca... gurantee ya!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*suggestion*

You've got a round leg in a square corner. Why not square up the leg on 2 sides at the top and as wide as the apron, so it fits into the corner nicely at 90 degrees. It would take a hand saw or bandsaw and some hand work, but it would make the structure a lot stronger and more "finished" looking.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could square the tops on two surfaces with a handsaw very easily. For whatever tools you have, some could be used to create a strong attachment. For example you might consider the leg on the outside of the apron, which would require notching the top of the leg. It would be strong, and might add an interesting design detail.












 







.


----------

